# Heat Transfer on Polo Shirts and sweaters



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

Hey all have another question how good of quality is doing transfers on polo shirts and hooded sweatshirts instead of embroidery? does any one have any pics of any done?
thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Plastisol transfers are ok.. Not sure if your going commercial that you would want to use inkjet transfers. Even Vinyl transfers are great.


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

yes I think I am going to use F&M or Ace not sure who yet, but it will hold up ok?
thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

davistees said:


> Hey all have another question how good of quality is doing transfers on polo shirts and hooded sweatshirts instead of embroidery? does any one have any pics of any done?
> thanks


You can use color laser printer and Imageclip (self weeding) for short runs and one offs. I use this method on those materials. It has soft hand, looks and feels like screen print. Ideal for light color material with no plymer window/box showing. Would not recommend it or any digital heat transfer on 100% cotton or poly blend pique knit material.

Here is one sample photo of a printed Hanes Printpro 80/20 crewneck sweatshirt: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/2379d1192859444-imageclip-detail-dscn0208web.jpg. Notice no ploymer window/box.


----------

